# Need verification and info on modified loops



## oblockton (Jan 23, 2016)

I know reverse loops are discussed often and I did quite a bit of research before asking for this verfication of my findings. 

I have a small indoor layout, which includes a reverse loop. However my reverse loop has multiple entries and exits. I plan to run the loop in either direction and using any entry or exit as I please.
I think I have an understanding of how to wire it. Just need some verification in case I'm missing anything. 

I plan on using an auto-reverse module which simplifies it alot, yet I'm not sure if this is the correct way to insulate the track for my specific setup.

The red marks are insulation/gap pionts.

The section within the sets double red lines seems to be the true reversing section and all that is needed correct? Meaning I do not have to insulate all the switch tracks that connect to the reverse loop.
The other half of the reverse loop is in common with the larger mainline loop.

Will any auto reverse work with any DCC system? When the mainline polarity switches because of a loco in the loop, what will happen to any trains on the mainline(DCC equipped and sound equipped), such as interruptions or changes of direction, shuddering, short pasues in sound, anything?


----------



## oblockton (Jan 23, 2016)

here is the diagram, apologies


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

all is fine, all autoreversers that sense a short will work, but I highly recommend the DCC Specialities PSX-AR.

Nothing will happen to any loco when the reversing track switches, direction is irrespective of "phase" of the DCC power.

Greg


----------



## oblockton (Jan 23, 2016)

Great! I will definitely look into that PSX-AR as well.

Much Appreciated!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's one of the few that can handle G scale currents, the current trip point is programmable by jumper and CV, and it's very smart, and can even handle nested reversing loops.

It's the "gold standard" for virtually all DCC club layouts also. We even use them in Z scale.









Greg


----------

